# 10 Inconsequential Things About Me/You



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Did this in another forum and it was pretty cool. Write 10 inconsequential things about yourself. Just for fun!

1. My favorite color is orange.

2. I'm allergic to cats.

3. Toys that talk or move by themselves give me the creeps.

4. The noise when you scrape a rake on the sidewalk makes my teeth hurt.

5. I spend too much time online.

6. It bothers me when people douse themselves with a whole bottle of perfume or cologne. Makes you wonder just what they are trying to cover up?

7. I suck when it comes to giving directions, unless I can show somebody how to get where they want to go.

8. I like to make people laugh.

9. I get bored easily.

10. I talk in my sleep, and sleepwalk once in a while.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok here's mine:

1) I am an isomniac.

2) I have 3 cats I consider my kids. 

4) I have 3 tattoos and 14 piercings

5) I drive a Geo Tracker (I also had a Geo Storm and want another.) Yep, I'm a Geo fan.

6) I'm a music person (I am always listening to music.)

7) I love to laugh

8) I almost never watch tv and am ALWAYS online.

9) I can't deal with a closed shower curtain unless it's a clear one. Yeah it's the whole Psycho thing. 

10) I collect anything Marvin the Martian, Dragon, Wizard, and Castle related.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

1.I have no favorite color
2. my idea of relaxing is most peoples idea of work
3. I really dont care what you think
4. I dont drink nearly enough
5. I smoke way to much
6. I think fuel economy is for weenies
7. I have a bigger tv in my office than my livingroom
8. my garage is a disaster and i have no idea where anything is
9. I know whats wronge with the lawn mower i just dont care to fix it
10. Yes that smell is my boots


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

This does sound like fun!

1. I'm a giggler! 

2. Dark chocolate is my favourite candy.

3. All of my cats seem unusually large to people who come to visit.

4. I made 5 gallons of homemade wine this year.

5. My idea of a perfect winter afternoon is comfy chair, a good book, and 
a fire in the fireplace.

6. I'm a _Harry Potter_ and _Lord of the Rings_ nerd.

7. My dog is named after a Celtic war goddess.

8. I don't consider myself particularly photogenic.

9. I have a large, ostentatious signature.

10. Patience is not one of my virtues.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OK here goes.

1. I am named after my father.
2. I enjoy all types of beer, wine and alcohol.
3. I wear a size 12 shoe.
4. I look damn good in a suit.
5. I am the first born in my family.
6. I take my work seriously, but I do not take myself seriously at all.
7. I love my Grand Cherokee 
8. Horror movies, comics and music are my passions.
9. If I consider you my friend, I am loyal until the grave.
10. I starred in a production of the play "Dracula".


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

1. I dislike earth tones

2. I have a deep passion for wings, Buffalo or just straight fried (Hell, I just LOVE fried chicken, period.)

3. I hate it when folks smoke in the house. Everything reeks from it.

4. Though I was a Metal head in the 80's, I do not like very much of it anymore.

5. I do not care for people who are of one race trying to pretend they are part of another.

6. I am fiercely loyal to those I call friends and loved ones.

7. Despite my colorful rants, articulation and opinionated posts, I am a relatively boring person.

8. I get uncomfortable in huge crowds, but I Love concerts. Figure that one out. 

9. Any meat by products, especially SPAM should be abolished. Can't stand what basically amounts to a chunk of lard being passed off as legitimate food. I also do not like cheese unless it is melted. 

10. I'm a jeans, shorts, sneakers and T-Shirt kind of guy.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

1) I often switch my music listening device day to day. From MP3 player to Diskman to Walkman (Casset player).
2) my main nemisses is the locker 666 which I sit across from most days at school whilst eating my lunch.
3) At this moment while typing this I am wearing sun glasses.
4) When I'm pissed off or angrey I seem to have a better skill weilding my sarcasim.
5) All the bands in my CD player right now are Canadian... I think I'm a little biast.
6) I often hear the phone ring when no ones calling.
7) Is my lucky number. Most times when I make a joke involving a number I use 7.
8) Wendsday is my favriot day.
9) I am addicted to MSN messenger.
10) I play the spoons.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

1) My favorite color is black.
2) I jump back and forth between a dozen different hobbies on a regular basis.
3) I HATE large groups of people.
4) If I like you, there's nothing I won't do for you.
5) If I don't like you, there's nothing I won't do to you.
6) Hospitals bring out the claustrophobic paranoid in me.
7) I'm a boderline Ebay addict.
8) I suck at giving directions. period.
9) I am a consumate tinkerer.
10) My daily driver is a 6-71 supercharged Nova with a straight-axle front end (see #9).


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

1. My favorite color is dark blue
2. I know how to tat
3. I tend to be philosophical about life
4. When I finally lose my cool, EVERYBODY runs!
5. I like to twist my hair while I read
6. I could live on pizza
7. I can't read a map worth a durn
8. I play the piano and organ
9. I like to twist my hair while I read
10. I hate politics


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

OK here goes:
1. My favorite color is Red.
2. I am a obsessed with the N.E.Patriots ( plan vacations on the bye-week)et
3. I drive a buick LeSabre with a trunk big enough for 3 adult bodies.
4. I always prefer a book to the boob-tube, except on game day.
5. I have brain washed all small children in my family in to believing that Halloween is better than Xmas or birthday's.
6. My 2 year old's bedroom is decorated year round for halloween( paint, wall hangings, pictures, etc.)
7. I think I am better than Martha Stewert when it comes to creativity.
8. I have a black persian cat named "Coreycat".
9. I can argue a point till the cows come home.
10. My favorite all time drink is a Cosmopolitan ( jet fuel does the body good).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

1. I'm not a dog person
2. I like to drag race and work on my car
3. I'm a geeky engineer
4. Coffee and me go way back. It's the building block of life
5. I'm a very boring person
6. I have one tattoo but I've been thinking about getting more
7. white is an abhorrent color. It doesn't look good on anyone
8. I'm a damn good sous chef and I love to cook
9. Anything involving eyeballs or bugs gives me the heebee jeebees
10. My mother is an identical twin. I'm a fraternal triplet and I had fraternal twins


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

1. Being around large groups of people bothers me.
2. I like to cook.
3. I hate doing dishes.
4. I am a cat person.
5. I enjoy mowing the lawn.
6. I love a good thunderstorm at night.
7. I would much rather take photos of nature then people.
8. I miss my pet shop, I was never "going to work" when I went there.
9. I still watch cartoons, anime ect.
10.After this life I wish i could be a dragon.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

1. I went to college on the G.I. Bill.
2. I have few friends, but those I have I would take a bullet for.
3. I have a 1970 Gravely walk behind mower w/various attachments.
4. My job consumes me mind, body and soul.
5. I know who Hiram Abiff is.
6. I used to be a teacher.
7. One of my best friends died of a brain tumor.
8. I am so proud of my children, but have a hard time expressing myself.
9. The C. Browns winning or the P. Steelers losing will put a smile on my face.
10. I have a small mouth bass mounted over the mantel (22 3/4 long).


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

1. I hate talking on the phone...would rather it be in person (or on the net somehow)
2. I really like my job
3. I clean when I am angry or upset at something
4. I met my best girlfriends in a chatroom (there are 8 of us, been together since 1998)
5. I love to travel, but I haven't been anywhere really exciting or out of the United States!...lol yet
6. When I was a little girl I wanted to be a brain surgeon or a princess
7. I love to perform in front of people, just don't ask me to sing in front of anyone..lol well unless I have a few Vodka Cranberry's then anything is possible... :devil:
8. I listen to music from all genres and have a very eclectic collection of CD's
9. I love medieval and gothic inspired design, both in fashion and decorating my house.
10. I hate olives and pickles.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here goes...


I HATE my job.
I'm not socially graceful.
I'm obsessed with Halloween. Always have been, always will be.
I'd rather not talk on the phone. Face-to-face or via the 'net is best for me (see #2 for reason why)
Chicken Marsala from the Cheesecake Factory is my favorite dish
Tacos are my second favorite meal
I'm still "just taking a year off from school" before I go to college. 12th year in a row now. 
My truck is running well, but looking like hell.
I don't sleep very well.
I like to fish, which basically means I like to drink. Fishing is all about the drinking.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

1. I'm in love with Teary Thunder
2. I have 1 tattoo
3. Of the 9 cars/trucks that i've owned, 6 have been Ford
4. I have hazel eyes
5. I once made a prank call to 911
6. I practically live on fast food, yet I gain almost no weight.
7. I'm allergic to cats, and dogs
8. I have a cat
9. I'm alergic to pennicillin
10. I drink my coffee black


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm probably going to have to edit this . . . .

1. In our house lives one college student, one high school student, a beagle, a cat, an iguana, a russian dwarf hamster, four goldfish, a wife and me. 
2. I love watching movies and the Patriots on the big screen in the basement. 
3. I travel for work at least twice a month
4. I use the frequent flyer miles for vacations with my kids
5. I ride a Harley to work in Boston, 7 months out of the year
6. I got my first motorcycle at 12 years old and hid it at a friends house so my parents wouldn't know
6. I have 10,000+ music tracks on the computer
7. I drink only beer, so if you see me switch to scotch it's time to cut me off
8. I hate cocktail parties with a passion, I'd rather walk the dog
9. I'm very good at my job, and like what I do. You see my work everytime you walk into a Wal*Mart or any national retail chain
10. 25 years ago I was a TWA flight attendant; London, Rome, Paris and stewardesses!! You could call them that, then. I married one.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

How much fun is this?

1. I thought Johhnythunder was my husband until I read the part about his Jeep. LOL
2. I have a mini Schnauzer, Fozzy, that has the most rank farts and we call "pig dog" because he snorts all the time but is loved and spoiled like a baby would be. (by me and the husband)
3. I'm too judgemental.
4. Old people make me very uncomfortable.
5. Everytime I watch "Extreme Home Makeover" on ABC on Sundays, I cry my eyes out.
6. Everytime the movie "Bring It On" or "Twister" comes on, I am compelled to watch it.
7. I have 9 tattoos and plan on having many more.
8. My niece looks just like me!!  
9. I work for the University of Florida and it's the best job I've ever had and I love it.
10. My biggest dreams are to own a home and have a baby one day.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

1. I am MADLY in love with my husband.
2. I'm a pretty boring person.
3. I LOVE junk food....and it shows, unfortunately.
4. My kids are all grown but they drive me crazy when they show up here.
5. I wish I had gone to college.
6. I throw great Halloween parties.
7. I wish I knew how to make better props.
8. I cry at movies, songs, TV shows.....happy or sad, doesn't matter.
9. I want to open a haunt themed bed and breakfast.
10. I love to laugh...movies, comedy shows, jokes, whatever.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

1. I like to BREAK things
2. I love my Girlfriend more than my dog ( see honey its true )
3. My dog gets more attention than my girlfriend
4.Im a ham in front of tha camera (as long as I am in zombiegear)
5.I had a college student pass at the age of 9
6.I nearly drowned in the College olympic sized pool, ( lil boys should not dive from the hign board)
7.Ive owned 4 hearses in as many years
8.I once gave the cableguy a heart attack by sending into the basement with no lights on, then turning the lights on to reveal abunch of dead girls..( realistic props of course... whoa man whoa man whats going on down here!
9. I have a sense of humour that NOBODY likes
10.One day I hope that my hobby turns into a career


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

1. I learned to ride a motorcycle at the age of 34 and have owned my own harley for a couple of yrs now
2. I was married at the age of 15
3. I graduated w/my high school class on time while being married, having a 1 yro child and working a full time job
4. I have a huge soft spot for animals, esp. dogs
5. I don't drink
6. I love the water
7. I am the same size at 38 as i was at 17
8. I drink gallons of coffee
9. I had 30 stitches in my face due to a motorcycle accident 
10. I love to watch hummingbirds


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

1.I don't trust people.
2.I love to ride motorcycles.(Have since 5 years old)
3.If you touch my kids,you should hope the police find you first,I don't do quick and painless.
4.I drive a big black pick up.(and love it)
5.I am not concerned with what others think of me.
6.I hate crowds.
7.No one has ever smoked in any of my vehicles.
8.I usually drink 1 keg every 2 weeks.
9.Tell me the truth,I don't like being lied to.
10.I love to go shooting.(Won't shoot animals)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Love this thread!


1. Most of my clothes are black. If I was younger I would be labeled 'goth'. I'm just an idiot that can't match his clothes, so one color choices make it easier.

2. Worked with exotic animals for almost 20 years. 

3. Was independant professional wrestling character 'Slimy' Sam Slither for years

4. Ran sound and light company back in the 80's. Worked for local groups as well as nationally known artists. 

5. Have literally seen it all. Nothing shocks me anymore. 

6. Usually sleep 2 - 3 hours on a nightly basis.

7. Haven't been on a vacation in four years. 

8. Own two pair of shoes ( boots). "good" pair and a "work" pair. When the "good" pair get scuffed up, they move down the line and are replaced with the exact same kind of boots.

9. I love to lift wieghts and shoot guns ( manly), but I don't care about organized sports ( not manly ).

10. I stopped caring what you thought about me when I was 12 years old.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

This Thread is sweet! Ok, here goes.....

1. I LOVE tattoos,---I have 6 and I plan on getting more! :>
2. I LOVE my husband even though we don't always see eye to eye.
3. My favorite colors are purple, blood red, and black. In no particular order.
4. To those who I consider my good friends, I am loyal to the end and beyond! :xbones: 
5. Halloween has always been, and always will be my favorite....
6. I absolutley LOVE vampires!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I could, I would! :> 
7. The Munsters, Miami Ink and NCIS are my favorite TV shows!
8. I'm considering taking up bow hunting with my husband---see love, the more you do with me on/for Halloween, the more willing I am to try the things that you love! :>
9. I have happily handed down the Halloween torch to our son. :devil:
10. I love to make/repair jewelry and would love to make a living doing that.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

1. I care too much about what people think of me.
2. I've helmed a 150ft Schooner...for about fifteen minutes.
3. Giving birth is like Science Fiction.
4. I drive the only year of Durango they don't have a suspension lift for.
5. I used to live with a Bengal Tiger, Black Leopard, two Snow Panthers and a retired K-9.
6. I'm a perfectionist.
7. Life is precious.
8. My parents and siblings live on a tiny three mile island in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico.
9. I spent three years on an island off the coast of maine and caught my own lobsters.
10.I was on the University of North Dakota fencing team.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

bump - just incase


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

1. I am a boring person 
2. I feel uncomfortable in crowds
3. Don't care for sports, unless it has something to do with women 
4. I like shooting guns , but don't hunt
5. I love my wife (Married for 37 years)
6. Dislike arrogant, self centered people
7. Love riding motorcycles on country roads
8. Will do almost anything for my close friends
9. Love sunrises and sunsets over a lake
10. I have too many hobbies


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

1. I can drink up to two pots of coffee a day, usually by 12:00 or 1:00 in the afternoon

2. I love to cook

3. I find people who wait in the aisle for a parking space close to the entrance of a store, rather than driving 5-10 spaces down for an empty one annoying because they block all of the traffic.

4. I used to live in the Virgin Islands

5. I sailed (crew of 4 including me) across the Atlantic in '92 (St. Thomas to Spain, via Bermuda and the Azores) on a 51 ft. sailboat to participate in a transatlantic rally, The America 500, which commemorated the 500 year anniversary of Columbus' voyages.

6. I love birds

7. I love gardening, particularly growing roses

8. I love sewing

9. I love listening to my kids laugh

10. When nobody is around, I still sing loudly to music.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

. I find people who wait in the aisle for a parking space close to the entrance of a store, rather than driving 5-10 spaces down for an empty one annoying because they block all of the traffic.

   
Me too! Do you yell at them to?I knew I liked something about you.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

1. I hate talking on the phone.
2. I've never been to Vegas.
3. The clothes in my closet are organized by color.
4. I love to eat M&M's and drink grapefruit juice (yes, at the same time)
5. I can turn my feet in toward each other so the toes are facing each other.
6. I let people merge in on the freeway.
7. I talk to my dogs all the time and usually answer back for them.
8. I've never bounced a check.
9. I've eaten bugs.
10. I hate potatoes. All of them, chips, french fries, mashed, baked. Yuck!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

OK here it goes....
1. My friends and I were on an episode of cops called tazed and confused.
2. I'm a south paw!  
3. I don't like chocolate.
4. I am not as far in life as I dreamed. lol.
5. My dream car is a '68 Camaro SS black with red racing stripes and a stick.
6. I'm obsessed with halloween and LOVE IT!
7. I am very shy in person. As long as there's a screen between I'm good.
8. I like to listen to my music LOUD.
9. I lived in the good ol country for 10 years... Kinda startin to miss it.
10. I want to own and operate my own creation of a haunted house. 

Yeah this one might get edited too. lol.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

How did I miss this one?.....
1. I hate to fly,I will take you to the airport,but will not join you on the plane.
2. Bell Peppers give me indigestion
3.I decorate 7 full size trees in my house at Christmas
4.I have been singing since the 3rd grade
5.I have played "Motel the Tailor",in "Fiddler On The Roof" 3 times
6.My cousin Is "Kenny Ortega" who directed "Hocus,Pocus" and "High School Musical" 
7.I am the oldest of 4 boys in my family
8.I got my first grey hair at 25
9.Do not **** me off,you will regret it.I will not forget.
10.I have a book that someday I WILL finish writing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmmm... I missed this one too. Oh well, here goes:

1. I hate the color pink and almost cried when my daughter wanted her room painted "Barbie Pink and Yellow".

2. I'm a VERY shy DORK, thus I hate crowds and meeting new people.

3. I am afraid of 2 things: lightning and tornadoes. You can't really run from them when they show up.

4. I ate an earthworm when I was 12 because some boys didn't think I would.

5. I'm a tomboy, always have been. (My dad really wanted a son)

6. I'm the oldest of 3 daughters. (Poor Dad didn't get ANY sons)

7. I hate myself, often.

8. I was born in the Chinese year of the Dog... hence my loyalty.

9. I HATE talking on the phone.

10. I love my husband more than everything- some would say to an unhealthy degree.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

OK - here's mine:

I LOVE my 1971 Blue Chevy Stepside truck
I love to cook and try new recipes all the time
I have been married for 22 years and have no children (I like it that way)
I go to a watercoloring/acrylic class every Wednesday and have made some pretty decent pictures
I am a loner (even though I like to be around people and I have a great time with them, I need my space)
I know my nephew, Isaac, is the coolest kid in the world. I recently have been teaching him to skim stones on the lake near our house 
I think farts and belches are funny
I have visited Massachusetts on Halloween two years ago and would love to go back again.
My favorite song of all time is Louie Armstrong’s “What a Wonderful World”
If any of the following movies are on - Baby Boom, Chocolat, Under the Tuscan Sun, or Moonstruck - I have to watch them.

Even though I have listed ten, there is just one more I need to add: I did not have big hair in the 80's.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Sure, I'll help resurrect this:

I have the flattest feet around - I call them my "Fred Flintstones"
I'm an excellent procrastinator (more about that later)
With only a BFA, I am the least educated of four children
I once won a high school "turkey legs" contest, collecting $0.25 and a potato chip
Living near the beach in SoCal, I miss thunderstorms
I don't miss Michigan ice storms and endless overcast skies
I had the biggest helmet on my HS football team
I am a jack-of-all-trades, master of none
As a kid I loved eating corn, rhubarb and snow peas raw - straight out of the garden
I enjoy conversation, but hate talking on the phone - and I suck at small talk.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1) I grew up just 6 blocks off the Mississippi and hate fish (our free meal).
2) I had a son in Maine (my little maniac).
3) I had a daughter in Mich. (my little Mich. peach).
4) Only knew Rick 5 months when I married him, it's been 28 years now.
5) I stopped working two years ago cause of my asthma.
6) In "92 I lived in TX, Wisc, Ill, Iowa and Maine. 
7) My second toe is longer than my big toe.
8) I love almost all vegtables better raw than cooked.
9) I hated my father for a long time for being an alcololic, but then figured out I was just being selfish.
10) I used to breed birds for pet stores.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

1) I lived in Utah for 6 years...and hated every minute of it.
2) My grandma took me to Germany for a high school graduation gift.
3) I LOVE Halloween...and Christmas is a close second.
4) My favorite drink is diet dr pepper.
5) I am 4 classes away from my bachelor's degree (finally).
6) I work 2 jobs and don't get enough sleep.
7) I love mint chocolate chip ice cream.
8) I love to watch the Discovery Channel
9) We have 2 kids, 2 pugs and 1 cat.
10) I really don't like people all that much.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

1. I hate talking on the phone, but I usually talk too much in person.
2. I have severe ADHD and memory issues.
3. I am usually quite boring to be around.
4. As a rule I do not like people, I prefer to be by myself, but don't mind a large crowd if they leave me alone.
4. I just think kittens are the bomb.
5. I love shooting my AR15 and my 38s and have many trophies.
6. I tend to trust people more than distrust and think most people are more good than bad.
7. I was an aircraft hydraulics mechanic in the air force.
8. Given enough time, a big enough hammer, and a roll of duct tape, I can usually fix almost anything.
9. I am very claustrophobic.
10. My wardrobe is about 98% black because there are so few colors in which I look good. However, I look DAMN good in black. This makes it very hard to find a particular article of clothing though.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmmmm...

1. I am left handed.

2. I adore amusement parks. 

3. I have never been a picky eater. All veggies, weird stuff - even liver and onions were tried and 99% of it I like. (liver and onions one of my faves!)

4. I do not own a cell phone and never will if I can help it.

5. I taught myself to read when I was 3, and by kindergarten was reading on a 3rd grade level. I'm told that the other children would bring me their books to read for story time.

6. I have moved more from age 10-25 than most people do in a lifetime. 

7. I have a nice scar right on the top of my head from a horse that clocked me. I passed out for a minute or two, and actually have no recollection of the incident at all.

8. I kill bugs with my bare hand (yes, I wash it after!).

9. I can read upside down just as fast as right side up. This has proved quite interesting and I've learned many things...

10. I love cold weather and snow. I really hate where I live right now for that reason (among others) but don't see us moving any time soon.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

1. I was a Halloween nut that married a Halloween nut - and we didn't know it until AFTER we were married. Lucky, lucky, lucky.

2. I was born in Texas, raised in Texas, and planning to die in Texas.

3. More luck - I live in an area with some really great HauntForum members that love to attend Make & Takes - we have a lot of fun and I'm so appreciative of that!

4. I'm very OCD and drive my hubby crazy organizing things, OR completely ignoring them - its one or the other, theres no in between. 

5. I love singing Patsy Cline songs when I'm alone 

6. I am a really picky eater, and wish that I wasnt!

7. I love to garden, and plant just about anything, but usually don't - so that I can spend more money on Halloween

8. I hate bugs, RUN from them usually, (I wish FG lived by me!!) but I think spiders are the coolest things ever. People think I'm nuts!

9. I'm in love with all things Google, and plan to marry "him" if Jaybo ever leaves me.... well, and IF you CAN marry a company.

10. I would sell everything I own, even my house, if I thought it would even come CLOSE to the cost of a Caddilac XLR.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

1. I have four cats, my babies
2. I have a ppainted turtle named Simon
3. I have a cockatiel named Fred
4. Hubby collects 60 and 70's muscle cars, especially Mopar
5. I would love to have a 69 mach 1, had one years ago, regret selling it.too expensive now!
6.I work in a huge walk in freezer alot of the time
7.have one brother
8. I was adopted as a infant.
9.love to walk along Lake Michigan, to me, it's paradise!
10.I can be very stubborn


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought I'd bump this up. We have alot of new folks stopping by, and it would be nice to know a few things about them.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

1. My favorite color is orange
2. I have a large library full of leather bound books and fantasy sculpture
3. I am an avid collector of medieval weaponry
4. Major home improvements is a favorite hobby of mine
5. I am a Ravens fan
6. I am a twin
7. I drive a roadster, one of two that I own
8. Ice Cream is ambrosia
9. I work for the Smithsonian Institute (the museum)
10. I have had the same group of friends since high school, and we get together regularly


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

1. I was born 3 13 63, I am the 3rd child, 3rd son. I have 13 letters in my name. I live on Lot 13
2. I am 46 but look like I'm 30.
3. I graduated with 68 kids in my senoir class of High school
4. I have been married 24 years.
5. I do not have a driver's liscense
6. I have never been drunk. I don't drink
7. I am a second hand smoker
8. I am a cat person
9. I have been renovating my house since 2005.
10. My haunt is named after my daughter.

I am compelled to list 3 more items...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here I go:
1. I play clarinet, sax and wished I knew how to play piano.
2. I love to tell jokes and stories, especially to kids.
3. I have an older brother who is nothing like me.
4. I love to fish.
5. Fav color is purple, always has been.
6. I think every child should have a pet they can hold.
7. I now have size 11 feet (thanks, kids). Only transvestites should have feet this big. 
8. I was 5' 7" in 5th grade and felt really freakishly tall. Now, I'm not tall. 
9. My cars are both over 11 years old, because I am a skinflint. I am cheap with some things so I can splurge on others.
10. I am quieter and more of a "ponderer" than 1st comes across.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Noah! I barely drink. I've never been drunk before either. "Happy"- yes. "Drunk"- no. I've never had a hangover. Nice to meet a fellow oddity!


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

1. I have a 12 year old pitbull named Charlie.
2. I love to go camping.
3. I read everything I can get my hands on.
4. I am good with power tools.
5. I love to make people laugh.
6. I love red wine with dinner.
7. I was born by the Atlantic ocean.
8. I love my job.
9. I sew for relaxation.
10. My favorite season is fall.


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

1. I have a 2005 Mustang GT Convertible. Her name is now "Tina" because she got beat-up by Ike last year. Her name was previously "Rita"...
2. I've had the same email address since 1996.
3. My favorite colors are purple and orange.
4. At the age of 2, my neighbors referred to me as "Thomas Alva Edison" because I was fascinated by lights and all things electric.
5. I mow my own lawn... in Texas... in the summer.
6. I'm a Hebrew School dropout.
7. My favorite childhood pet's name was Teddy. Best. Dog. Ever.
8. I still own (and use) a VCR.
9. My favorite restaurant-food is Tony Luke's Chicken Cutlet Supreme.
10. The best job I ever had was working at my stepdad's cookie bakery when I was 10 years old.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

1. I'm 6' 4" and 213 lbs
2. I'm always experimenting with my mustache now I have a foo man chu 2.5in long
3.I have 3 dogs boxer and 2 puggles 1boy 1girl who dances on her back legs for a treat
4.I'm huge into halloween expecially building props
5.I'm an electrician studying for my master test
6.I love doing home improvements
7.favorite color is black
8. I don't have alot of friends but know and getalong with lot's of people
9.I have a 10 yr old daughter who lives with her mother do the every other weekend thing
10. I love wendy's bacon cheeseburgers way too much but have high metabolism


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

1. I Love my wife.
2. I love to camp.
3. Our pets? a puppy (Bear), three cats ( Nightfall, Pepper, Boo Boo) , a rabbit (cutie pie) and 15 chickens (I'm not going to type their names).
4. I'm dyslexic. 
5. I have an associates in Electronics.
6. I love to read.
7. I love to tinker.
8. Black,Blue and Purple are my favorite colors.
9. My kids think I'm Nuts.
10. I love to cook.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-I'm turning 60 a week before Halloween
2-I finished high school 40 years ago this past June
3-I collect comic books
4-I collect Halloween stuff
5-I like to draw
6-I have congestive heart failure
7-I got 20/20 vision from cataract surgury
8-I collect snowglobes
9-I love animals
10-I love old horror & science-fiction movies


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

1-I like to draw
2-I like many types of music
3-I love dogs
4-I am a firsttime haunter
5-I get bored easily
6-I enjoy reading
7-I am a messy crafter
8-I can be clumsy
9-I am always silly
10-I am non-judgmental


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

01. I don't have a favorite color, I have favorite color groups, although purple tops the list.
02. I hate talking on the phone. I won't even call for pizza.
03. I am agoraphobic.
04. Proud mom of 3 mama's boys.
05. My grandma told me when I was in junior high that I should become a nurse, I hated school so I never pursued it, but I've taken care of sick people ever since.
06. I'm a spelling and word geek.
07. I taught myself to sew at 10 years old.
08. I love to cook but hate it at the same time.
09. I became a Witch 8 years ago.
10. I'm very uncomfortable and quiet around people.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Gotta say, this was fun to go through and read 10 things everybody has posted about themselves! So, here are my 10 inconsequential facts about my life:

1. I absolutely hate talking on the phone
2. I do not own an alarm clock (have never been late for work)
3. I probably enjoy way too much beer
4. I treat my dog better than I treat myself
5. I buy a MN deer tag every year, but the only thing I shoot deer with is my camera
6. I live in a very small town (everybody knows everybody)
7. I do not like to eat any kind of fish/seafood
8. I have 1 tattoo which is on my right ankle
9. I love to golf!!!
10. I can't stand to sit still, always need to move and to something


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

1. I am normal
2. I am normal
3. I am normal
4. I enjoy destruction
5. I don't like being normal
6. I hate repetition
7. I can make my mind up
8. I sometimes can't control hitting things with a hammer
9. I am really not here
10. I don't trust what I see or hear...only what I can burn


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

1- I used to be a pilot, but haven't flown for 16 years
2- I like to fish
3- I'm active in local politics
4- I play piano and guitar.
5- I make stained glass windows and hot glass art. I've had my work in galleries and once in a museum.
6- The Halloween make n take group I started in March 2010 has grown to 107 members. Who would have thought....
7- I have a big dog (golden) and a little dog (chihuahua) 
8- I ride a big black motorcycle. 
9- I hate working at a big corporation and sitting in a cubicle
10- my son likes building props with me : )

Edit - Aug 2012 - big dog gone now : (


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Feb 9, 2011)

1. I am scared to death of clowns. It's really bad.
2. I love chocolate chip pancakes.
3. If there is a zombie apocalypse, please let me turn and turn me loose. I want to live on the other side!
4. I grew up on a farm in a very small town.
5. I'm a PC gamer. New to the sport.
6. I have a soft spot in my heart for German Shepherds.
7. I'm a Cincinnati Bearcat fan! 
8. I'm a receptionist by day.
9. I'm easily distracted by shiny things. 
10. I love sneaking around the house and scaring the crap out of my husband!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok. I'll play

1. I'm a Gemini (hence the split personality)
2. I can belly dance
3. I love music most people've never heard of (Balkan Beat Box, Pentaphobe, The Limey Birds)
4. I write paranormal fiction (currently pre-published)
5. I love Tru TV
6. I think J.R. Ward is the best paranormal writer ever
7. I'm a recognition junkie
8. I like to have cookies and milk in the dark in the middle of the night
9. I want to see Stonehenge
10. I teach but hate speaking in public outside the dojo.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like this thread. I will play. 

1. I didn't celebrate halloween growing up at all. Carved a pumpkin when I was 12, put it on my head and scared some college kids coming up to get candy. Hooked ever since. 
2. I love home improvements. I read about how to do them online and complete them better than most professionals. I seem to have a knack for it. 
3. I work as a Safety manager of a construction company, yet I go home and jump on stilts risking my neck all the time. 
4. I hate my job as I feel like I am a babysitter. I should have been an engineer. 
5. I listen to midnight syndicate when I want music in the background. I could go into any haunt or store playing it and hum along to any song. It is soothing.
6. I have two English Bull dogs. Chloe and Pepper. They have terrible gas and eat the wood work and wall paper. 
7. I married a woman who has had 15 surgeries on her legs to fix defects. She got off of crutches the week before our wedding from a total hip replacement. She was 23 then. I love her to death. 
8. I bought a house with my wife in mind, with everything on one level. The halloween curb appeal played in second. The home needs all kinds of work as it is from 1854 but it was worth it. 
9. I have gone to transworld twice and did full burn make up on my own for the show. Dee Snyder from twisted sister wanted a picture with me at the show. 
10. I built my own family haunt and helped design/build two non profit haunts so far in my life. Scaring people makes me happy and I was darn good at it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*1. I love making lists
2. I have severe ADHD with minor OCD
3. I love being in crowds, but only by myself and prefer to be left alone.
4. I hate rude people, but can be quite rude and antagonistic myself.
5. I only have one friend. I only need one friend.
6. I hate feeling like I am 25 and looking my age (50something).
7. I love kittens so much.
8. I like doing things for people in secret and I also like surprises.
9. I am very claustrophobic even to the point of not being able to wear tight clothing, jewelry, or heavy blankets.
10. I like the way corn starch feels when you squeeze it and I like the squeaky sound it makes.*

It was funny that I realized after I wrote this that I had already posted here once before. I went back and read my first one. It was almost identical to my second one. I found that interesting and quite funny so I am leaving this one here too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

1. I don't really have a favorite color; I just love color
2. I don't have favorite music either although I do especially enjoy Marvin Gaye and Patsy Cline
3. I do love flowers, lots and lots of flowers and colors; they make me happy
4. I love my family, I would do anything for any one of them.
5. I love people in general.
6. I have one great friend and maybe one other...I'm still not sure even after 20 years.
7. I drink almost a pot of coffee a day.
8. I love to feed people meals they love.
9. I love Sci Fi.
10. I read a couple of books a week..fiction, history, self help, whatever.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

^to PrettyGhoul. To steal a quote from Pretty Woman, "Not all men hit." Unfortunately some do. Hope you find one that doesn't


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Favorite color is purple.
2. I love gardening and working outside.
3. I have two furbabies Mishka and Rio who is treated better than most peoples children.
4. I love to cook new recipes.
5. I have three grown boys.
6. I have always wanted to go to Australia
7. I love most all kinds of music no rap or heavy metal.
8. I love to do word search and jigsaw puzzles.
9. I love my family.
10. I love to travel when I get a chance to.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ok...i'll play

1. I can't choose a paint color for my walls and have large primer spots covering sample paint in just about every room.

2. I love animals and like them better than most people.

3. I can't stand arts and crafts but make halloween props, which is just really big arts and crafts.

4. I have 3 large dogs.

5. I have 2 part-time jobs.

6. I am good at figuring things out but lousy at remembering.

7. I have been married for longer than I was single.

8. I look years younger than my age.

9. Nobody believes I am 40 pounds overweight. I am currently working on being the appropriate weight.(3 pounds down....37 to go)

10. I can't stand shopping for clothes so most of my wardrobe is old jeans and ratty t-shirts. (I am working on that too..just threw out a bunch of ratty t-shirts)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Haunted Bayou...why do you live so far from me? We could be best friends. Or at least have a lot in common. LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

But JustWhisper, then you'd have to change #5!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Just Whisper said:


> Haunted Bayou...why do you live so far from me? We could be best friends. Or at least have a lot in common. LOL


We also have this in common:

I have minor OCD and it makes me late for work sometimes. Yeah..I checked the stove but I need to recheck it just in case.....

I have lots of acquaintances but there aren't many on the friend list.

I lived in Florida for a couple of years.

I prefer to do things by myself because I can do what I want but I don't like crowds.

I am comfortable with one-on-one and tend to get lost if there is a group. Our Make and Take group is probably the only group I feel pretty comfortable with.

If I am ever in Pensacola, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome thread!
1. I play the piano (mostly horror movie themes)
2. I like watching Lindsay Lohan rom-coms (don't hurt me, they're entertaining)
3. I was delerious on one school camp
4. I am terrified of spiders
5. I hate seafood
6. I used to have a weird phobia of glad-wrap (not related to suffocation).
7. I use brackets way too much (as you can see (dammit i did it again))
8. I bite my fingernails, then swallow them. Don't try and stop me.
9. I talk way too much
10. I have one very old goldfish that should have died years ago.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Marrow, I'll chase away any spiders if you let me have your seafood. Have you seen any angry lobsters lately?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great thread! 
1. I adore animals of all kinds
2. Love flowers, 
3. love walking on the beach, especially when no one else is around
4. I love to camp, especially when no one else is around, can pretend it is mine, all mine, LOL!
5.love christmas trees, with twinkle lights and sparkly ornaments
6.been married longer than I was single
7. love chocolate
8.I adore babies, human and 4 legged of all types
9. I am adopted
10. I love to read, I read most any genre, if well written . will read it,


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love this thread! very interesting facts about everyone. 

1. I love talking about myself.
2. My sarcasm keeps me in trouble. Most people don't realize I'm kidding. (and I am always kidding. ) I don't have that 'switch' in my brain (like normal people) that keeps my mouth shut.
3. My family has diagnosed me with severe A.D.D.
4. I love all animals, especially German Shepherds.
5. I enjoy watching birds sprout babies in my hanging flower pots on the porch until the plant starts to die due to lack of water cause I don't want to drown the babies.
6. I can get a little carried away with the 'smilies'  .
7. I love my 'stang, but really want a Cobra.
8. I own a Harley, but am too frail to get it off the kickstand.
9. Been married for 27 years. Happily for the past 3. lol j/k And Very proud of my daughter.
10. Wish this thread was '40 Inconsequential Things About Me', cause I've got more. Refer back to #1.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Creepy Cathy, this is a popular thread cause we like to know things about people on the forum, so go ahead, post away. And I know what you mean about #2. I post things on here and hope people know I'm being sarcastic. But sometimes they answer me seriously, and I feel so bad. I know sometime Roxy or Haunti will spank me for going to far.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

oh oh oh I want to play as well....

1. My garage is a disaster area, but I know where my tools are. 
2. I love to scuba dive
3. I pet my old dog as soon as I wake up to make sure he made it through the night.
4. I have three cats who annoy me terribly but I would never get rid of. 
5. Most of my non halloween projects tend to get 99% of the way done.
6. I love to garden 
7. I love to bird watch 
8. My wife is truly my best friend
9. I can be in the woods alone for hours to just sit and listen
10. I can just barely play piano


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

1. I played saxophone for six years in junior high and high school...and still remember how to play.
2. I consider myself a "dog person" but also have two cats that I adore.
3. Prefer salty foods over sweets.
4. I let silly superstitions dictate how I do certain things.
5. I'm a jeans and T-shirt kind of guy.
6. I enjoy cooking and make about 98% of all the meals in our house.
7. I have workaholic tendencies.
8. I LOVE roller-coasters and amusement parks in general.
9. Mexican food is my favorite.
10. I absolutely hate musicals...just say it don't sing it.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

1. I also played sax in junior high (we called it Intermediate) and High School. It was a Tenor Sax, I still know how to play too except I forget the fingering on sharps and flats.
2. I love the people that I work with that are equal to or under me, hate those above me.
3. I'm shy until I get to know you.
4. I love my present husband (there were 2 before him)...for now. lol.
5. I love Meatloaf...the singer/actor...not the food, ok...like that too.
6. I'm an animal person, but have none...the husband is enough work.
7. I have been pretending I'm a *SUPERSTAR* since I was 7
8. I enjoy people with a sense of humor...if you don't, please move along. Thank you.
9. Most proud of the fact that my children adore me...though they are convinced that I'm completely out of my head...I think that's why.
10. I adore musicals...my daughter was convinced that Mama Mia was about me. lol. I'm pretty sure I know why.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Ramonadona said:


> 10. I adore musicals...my daughter was convinced that Mama Mia was about me. lol. I'm pretty sure I know why.


lol, I guess we can't be friends because you like musicals. I sat through The Nightmare Before Christmas with my fists clenched every time they broke into song (although I do love that film)...guess I'm just weird that way. Maybe someday we can get together and jam on saxophones....do a show tune..yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Nah...we can still be friends. I'll overlook your issues if you overlook mine. And if the show tune has a lot of sharps or flats...I'll be; "Take it away, Stoll!". lol.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Doesn't anyone else want to post on here? Love reading about everyone!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

1. My favorite color is green
2. I am very particular about visual presentation. It must look good. 
 (Therapist said I had a form of OCD, Lol!)
3. I'm always willing to take a chance and push the edge of the envelope.
4. I love animals way more than I like people.
5. I'm a very loyal person.
6. I root for the underdog.
7. I love to garden.
8. I 100 percent support my officers. They're a great bunch of guys and 
I'll do anything for them. 
9. I've been researching my family tree on Ancestry. Really amazed at
the info I've discovered about my family in the process.
10. I like to fish, freshwater.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Gee, this is FUN! (I am so much like so many people on here, it is crazy!)
1-Okay, I am animal lover just like so many of you guys. Never met a dog I didn't like, but cats too (even though they don't need us as much) horses, you name it, I probably will love it.
2-I speak really quickly and being from the South it kind of throws most people. My brain is quick and my mouth just tries to keep up...gets me in trouble sometimes.
3-I am married to a great man, he is the smartest person I ever met. 
4-I form quick opinions about people which is sometimes a bad thing, but I am usually right. I pick up people vibes very quickly.
5-I absolutely love the ocean, every aspect, even what it does to my hair. (Eeeekkkk!) Some days I just go out and breathe in deep, and it is the best smell in the world, like a cross between briny, watermelon and fresh cut grass.
6-I have an artistic soul, and I like to try my hand at most things artisitcally. I love to paint and draw and always have the mindset that I can do it better myself, but I am also my own worst critic. 
7-Referring back to #2, I use run on sentences a lot. As most of you can probably tell if you play the 'finish my sentence' thread.
8-Miss both my parents terribly, they were the best people I ever knew and they were the best married couple I ever saw. My Mother could do anything, and my Father took such good care of his family. Miss them every single day.
9-I love to be around creative people. (hence all my time on this forum) It inspires me.
10-My family is very close and I have four amazing sisters that I love very much.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

1.i live in brighton right now but moving back home to scotland soon!!
2. my favorite colour is blue!!
3.im a sporty guy,play golf,shoot pool,keep fit,play squash....
4.i love cooking,i love challenges in the kitchen!!
5.i mostly listen to pop music,the saturdays,christina perri,kelly clarkson...
6.im a twilight fan lol!!
7.im a computer engineer
8.i love to party with my mates,drink plenty of beer,(becks beer normally)
9.im a jeans and white top type of guy
10.just lost my best friend a few weeks back,my mum,miss her terribly,its been tough couple of weeks but fantastic friends here have helped me through tough times.


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

I confess. I love these. So I'm bringing it back from page four.

1. I am half japanese and was born and raised abroad.

2. I am allergic to alcohol.

3. I play World of Warcraft. (yes, I pre-ordered the collecter's edition)

4. I don't like cats.

5. I love books and I own waaaaaay too many of them.

6. I still collect toys. (I would say "action figures" but lets be honest, shall we?)

7. I abhor celebrity gossip.

8. I tried to file my teeth into fangs when I was eight and got caught by my mother, a former dental hygienist.

9. I constantly rate buildings/properties for their zombie apocalypse preparedness.

10. My christmas tree is black and decorated with halloween ornaments.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-I wore glasses since I was 10 until 2002 I had cataract surgury and have been 20/20 ever since

2-I wrote my own excuses when I was in school and faked my parents signatures

3-I love all animals

4-I love all the old horror movies. They didn't have to be gory to be scary

5-I once wrote a script for the Partridge Family. Signed a release form and everything. 
After some wait it was turned down.

6-My father told me were some relation to Sir Issiac Newton.

7-My brother and I along with a friend of our's built a spook house out of our basement 
using only drawing paper, construction paper, fluerscent crayons and paint, and a blacklight!

8-I saw Elvis in concert in April 1972

9-I was declared 4F due to my bad eyesight

10-I have a huge comic book collection. 50 years of collecting!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1 I inherited the 125 year old house My parents lived in for 51 years. I would love to pass it on to my kids, but neither one of them wants it.
2 I only knew my husband 6 months before I married him. I did it as a lark, and thought we would get divorced in a year. It's been 31 years. 
3 I can count at least 3 projects that I've started a year ago, that I haven't finished, but I really do plan on finishing. 
4 I can go all day without turning on the TV, but when any of my family comes home, the first thing they do is turn on the TV. Even if they aren't going to watch it, they just want the noise.
5 I like to make crafts, but I give most of it away as gifts. I hardly have anything I've made.
6 I love to listen to Peruvian music while I sit by a fire. 
7 I think if you are going to get a cat, you should get two, to keep each other young. 
8 I like things in even numbers. Odd numbers seem unbalanced, messy.
9 When I was young, I was so shy I would cry when teachers would call on me in class. 
10 With both the house I was brought up in, and the house I live in now, strangers have come up to me and asked me if they were haunted. I wonder why.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

i've read all your 10 things, so here's mine because i feel obligated or else i'd feel like a stalker.

1 i feel like this is a self-gratifying thread, and wonder if i'll feel better afterwards. 

2 i don't like using capital letters on messageboards, but i hate to spell anything wrong, or use the wrong punctuation, unless being silly.

3 i am often silly. especially when i'm with my little sister.

4 i live in tees and jeans, but i have a dressy side to me. hey i AM a woman after all.

5 music of all kinds is awesome, except those that glorify heavy drug usage, murder and rape. music is playing at my place 24/7/365

6 when i hug, i hug for real.

7 i stay thirsty. 

8 i have too many pets.

9 i suffer from extreme curiosity and the urge to tinker.

10 i'm shy till i get to know you. then i'm silly.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Darcula, Do you feel better now? I hope so. I agree with you on the hugs. I hate awkward hugs. I'd rather not hug at all if you don't mean it.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

scareme said:


> Darcula, Do you feel better now? I hope so. I agree with you on the hugs. I hate awkward hugs. I'd rather not hug at all if you don't mean it.


yes, oddly enough, i did feel better!

i hug with both arms. :biggrinkin:

BUT i don't like hugs from people i just met unless we have some kind of history together. like friends in here, i talk to yall alot, get to know you, so when we meet for the first time, hugs are okay.

i also hate fake hugs. like the kind you see on those "Housewives" shows.... fakery. my mother inlaw hugged me last week, just to make a show in front of a nurse. i was sick afterwards. she kinda dropped it on me like a ninja; i didn't see it coming. i'm glad i didn't, or else she'd have lost face in front of that nurse. i wouldn't have done anything rude, but i would have backed off and given her the stink-eye. but this is between me and you........

put your tongue around your molars and read the last line, and you'll know EXACTLY what i meant.


----------

